# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ΚΛΩΣΣΟΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΥ ΑΕΡΑ. (ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ)???

## tmagafas

*καλησπερα. υπαρχει ενα προβλημα με την κλωσομηχανη φιλου. γυριζει ο ανεμιστηρας αλλα δεν βγαζει ζεστο αερα*
ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ.jpgΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ.jpgΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΠΙΣΩ.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εξετάζεις το πράσινο κουτάκι που περιέχει την ασφάλεια και μετράς για συνέχεια της στρόγγυλης αντίστασης από τους αντίστοιχους ακροδέκτες του. Το κόκκινο led στην πλακέτα σου υποδείχνει όταν ανάβει κάθε πότε τροφοδοτεί την αντίσταση .

----------


## tmagafas

> Εξετάζεις το πράσινο κουτάκι που περιέχει την ασφάλεια και μετράς για συνέχεια της στρόγγυλης αντίστασης από τους αντίστοιχους ακροδέκτες του. Το κόκκινο led στην πλακέτα σου υποδείχνει όταν ανάβει κάθε πότε τροφοδοτεί την αντίσταση .



Η ασφάλεια έχει συνέχεια, την μέτρησα με πολύμέτρο σε λειτουργία buzzer.
Επίσης μέτρησα και την αντίσταση με την ίδια λειτουργία, 
Δεν χτυπάει το buzzer, δεν ακούγεται το κοινό μπιπ
Αλλά γράφει κάποια ψηφία στην οθονη
Νομίζω 300 κάτι. 

Γενικά.. Όταν την βάζω στο ρεύμα.. Ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας, ανάβει η οθόνη.. Δείχνει την θερμοκρασία.. Η οποία ποτέ δεν ανεβαίνει γιατι δεν ανάβει η αντίσταση

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν χτυπάει το buzzer, δεν ακούγεται το κοινό μπιπ


 Επιβεβαίωσε με κανονική μέτρηση εκτός buzzer .



> Γενικά.. Όταν την βάζω στο ρεύμα.. Ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας, ανάβει η οθόνη.. Δείχνει την θερμοκρασία.. Η οποία ποτέ δεν ανεβαίνει γιατι δεν ανάβει η αντίσταση


Το led ανάβει? . Η οθόνη που δείχνει την θερμοκρασία δεν θα πρέπει να αναβοσβήνει αλλά να είναι σταθερή. Αν αναβοσβήνει η οθόνη , είναι στην διαδικασία ρυθμίσεων και δεν λειτουργεί. Μέχρι να το ενεργοποιήσεις από τηλεκοντρόλ.

----------


## tmagafas

> ΞΟΞΉΞ²Ξ΅Ξ²Ξ±Ξ―ΟΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±Ξ½ΞΏΞ½ΞΉΞΊΞ� ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ· Ξ΅ΞΊΟΟΟ buzzer .
> 
> Ξ€ΞΏ led Ξ±Ξ½Ξ¬Ξ²Ξ΅ΞΉ? . Ξ ΞΏΞΈΟΞ½Ξ· ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ―ΟΞ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΞΈΞ΅ΟΞΌΞΏΞΊΟΞ±ΟΞ―Ξ± Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΞΈΞ± ΟΟΞ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±Ξ²ΞΏΟΞ²Ξ�Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞ±ΞΈΞ΅ΟΞ�. ΞΞ½ Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±Ξ²ΞΏΟΞ²Ξ�Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ Ξ· ΞΏΞΈΟΞ½Ξ· , Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ΄ΞΉΞ±Ξ΄ΞΉΞΊΞ±ΟΞ―Ξ± ΟΟΞΈΞΌΞ―ΟΞ΅ΟΞ½ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞΏΟΟΞ³Ξ΅Ξ―. ΞΞ*ΟΟΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΏ Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞ³ΞΏΟΞΏΞΉΞ�ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞ·Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΊΞΏΞ½ΟΟΟΞ».


ΞΟΟΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΟ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΉΟ Ξ±ΟΞ±Ξ½ΟΞ�ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΟΞΏΟ! 
ΞΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±Ξ½ΞΏΞ½ΞΉΞΊΞ� ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ·;; Ξ΄Ξ·Ξ»Ξ±Ξ΄Ξ�;; ΟΟΟ;; 
Ξ€ΞΏ led Ξ±Ξ½Ξ¬Ξ²Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΞΉΞ³ΞΌΞΉΞ±Ξ―Ξ± ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΏ Ξ²Ξ¬ΞΆΟ ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΟΞΉΞΆΞ±
Ξ ΞΏΞΈΟΞ½Ξ· Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±Ξ²ΞΏΟΞ²Ξ·Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ―ΟΞ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±Ξ½ΞΏΞ½ΞΉΞΊΞ¬.. Ξ€Ξ·Ξ½ ΞΞ΅ΟΞΌΞΏΞΊΟΞ±ΟΞ―Ξ± Ξ΄ΟΞΌΞ±ΟΞΉΞΏΟ.. 26... 
ΞΞΏΞΊΞΉΞΌΞ� ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΉΟΟΟΞ»ΞΉ ΞΈΞ΅ΟΞΌΞΏΟ Ξ±Ξ*ΟΞ±..  ΞΞ½ΟΞΉΞ΄ΟΞ¬.. ΞΞ½Ξ΅Ξ²Ξ±Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±Ξ½ΞΏΞ½ΞΉΞΊΞ±

----------


## tmagafas

> Επιβεβαίωσε με κανονική μέτρηση εκτός buzzer .
> 
> Το led ανάβει? . Η οθόνη που δείχνει την θερμοκρασία δεν θα πρέπει να αναβοσβήνει αλλά να είναι σταθερή. Αν αναβοσβήνει η οθόνη , είναι στην διαδικασία ρυθμίσεων και δεν λειτουργεί. Μέχρι να το ενεργοποιήσεις από τηλεκοντρόλ.





> Επιβεβαίωσε με κανονική μέτρηση εκτός buzzer .
> 
> Το led ανάβει? . Η οθόνη που δείχνει την θερμοκρασία δεν θα πρέπει να αναβοσβήνει αλλά να είναι σταθερή. Αν αναβοσβήνει η οθόνη , είναι στην διαδικασία ρυθμίσεων και δεν λειτουργεί. Μέχρι να το ενεργοποιήσεις από τηλεκοντρόλ.


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου! 
Με κανονική μέτρηση;; δηλαδή;; πως;; 
Το led ανάβει στιγμιαία με το που το βάζω στην πριζα
Η οθόνη δεν αναβοσβηνει δείχνει κανονικά.. Την Θερμοκρασία δωματιου.. 26... 
Δοκιμή με πιστόλι θερμού αέρα..  Αντιδρά.. Ανεβαίνει κανονικα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Με κανονική μέτρηση;; δηλαδή;; πως;;


 Στην κλίμακα Ωμ (υπάρχουν σχετικά βίντεο "test element" ) το καλό με την εκτός buzzer μέτρηση είναι ότι εξετάζεις και την περίπτωση διαρροής .



> Το led ανάβει στιγμιαία με το που το βάζω στην πριζα


 Άρα και θα μετράς τάση στα άκρα της αντίστασης.
http://klossomixani.gr/

----------


## tmagafas

> Στην κλίμακα Ωμ (υπάρχουν σχετικά βίντεο "test element" ) το καλό με την εκτός buzzer μέτρηση είναι ότι εξετάζεις και την περίπτωση διαρροής .
>  Άρα και θα μετράς τάση στα άκρα της αντίστασης.
> http://klossomixani.gr/


Ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά! 
 θα ανεβάσω αύριο το πρωί σχετικο βίντεο και απαντήσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν βάλεις τα εξαρτήματα του 1ου ποστ  στο ταβάνι και εσωτερικά ενός μίνι Bar παλιό ψυγείο θα έχει πιο καλά αποτελέσματα / πιο καλά ποσοστά επιτυχίας καθώς η κάσα είναι ακατάλληλη για καλή σταθεροποίηση θερμοκρασίας και αποφεύγονται θερμικά "σοκ" / οικονομία κατανάλωσης / ενισχύεις μέσα στο ψυγείο με μηχανικές έτοιμες σχάρες περιστροφής , μεγάλου αριθμού αβγών .

----------


## tmagafas

............

----------


## tmagafas

> Στην κλίμακα Ωμ (υπάρχουν σχετικά βίντεο "test element" ) το καλό με την εκτός buzzer μέτρηση είναι ότι εξετάζεις και την περίπτωση διαρροής .
>  Άρα και θα μετράς τάση στα άκρα της αντίστασης.
> http://klossomixani.gr/




1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg 
όταν ειναι στη λειτουργια μπαζερ δεν ακουγεται "μπιπ" μονο αυτο το αποτελεσμα στην οθονη 350 εως 370

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έτσι όπως τα λες δεν δείχνει να έχει πρόβλημα η αντίσταση. Βγαίνει περίπου 150W (τόσο είναι και στο link παραπάνω) . Μπας και τροφοδοτείται κανονικά και δεν περίμενες λιγάκι για να δεις μήπως ζεσταίνει αλλά πιο αργά από όσο περίμενες?. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να περιμένεις 10 - 20 λεπτά για να αισθανθείς την διαφορά , είναι σχεδόν όσο μια λάμπα πυράκτωσης , βάλε και τον ανεμιστήρα , οπότε δεν θα το καταλάβεις αμέσως . Κλείσε και τις 2 τρύπες που έχει στο επάνω καπάκι .

----------


## georgis

ταση παει στην αντισταση;μηπως εχει θεμα το ρελε;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει ρελέ και λειτουργεί με triac , οι προφέσορες να μας πουν την γνώμη τους .

----------


## tmagafas

καλησπερα ξανα! θα μπορουσα να ελεγξω τα εξαρτηματα στη πλακετα??
εχω κολλητηρι και πολυμετρο, αρκουν?
αλλα δεν ξερω τι ειναι το καθενα και πως ελεγχεται. 
ευχαριστω μονο και μονο που διαβαζετε το θεμα μου

----------


## georgis

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει ρελέ και λειτουργεί με triac , οι προφέσορες να μας πουν την γνώμη τους .


σωστα δεν εχει ρελε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> καλησπερα ξανα! θα μπορουσα να ελεγξω τα εξαρτηματα στη πλακετα??
> εχω κολλητηρι και πολυμετρο, αρκουν?
> αλλα δεν ξερω τι ειναι το καθενα και πως ελεγχεται. 
> ευχαριστω μονο και μονο που διαβαζετε το θεμα μου


 Είναι θέμα αρχής , γιαυτό και η ερώτηση #13 που πρέπει να απαντηθεί . Το ότι θεωρητικά βγάλαμε την αντίσταση "οκ" και επειδή δεν ζεσταίνει κατά την δική σου άποψη , αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πάμε κατευθείαν στα άλλα εξαρτήματα της πλακέτας για ελέγχους .

Η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα λειτουργεί ως εξής (και εξηγεί γιατί δεν έχει ρελέ αλλά triac για οδήγηση της αντίστασης ) . 
Έστω και επέλεξες μια θερμοκρασία στους 37,7 βαθμούς 
Και ενεργοποιήσεις την πλακέτα (με θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος π.χ. 25 C ).
Θα ανάβει το κόκκινο led που υποδεικνύει ότι τροφοδοτεί την αντίσταση. 
Μέχρι να φτάσει η θερμοκρασία σχεδόν κοντά στους 35C (από τους 37,7 C που είναι η επιθυμητή τελική θερμοκρασία ) . Το led και η τροφοδοσία της αντίστασης θα είναι συνεχόμενη.
Από τους 35 και προς τους 36 - 37 - 37,7 το led θα αρχίσει να αναβοσβήνει πιο συχνά (πιο συχνά on-off για τροφοδοσία της αντίστασης ) . 

Και αυτό το κάνει για να προλάβει πριν να φτάσει ο θάλαμος την θερμοκρασία των 37,7 για διατήρηση και πιο σταθερή θερμοκρασία όταν θα φτάσει στους 37,7 C. (Εάν ήταν κατευθείαν μιας φοράς on-off στους 37,7 C επειδή παίζονται και τα δέκατα της θερμοκρασίας αλλά και της θερμοκρασίας που θα έχουν διατηρηθεί στα τοιχώματα του θαλάμου , αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να ελεγχθεί με ακρίβεια ) .
Γιαυτό τον λόγο γίνονται από τους 35C προς τους 37,7C της τελικής επιθυμητής θερμοκρασίες αναλογικά πιο συχνές παύσεις ενάρξεις . Φτάνουν σε σημείο αυτές οι παύσεις / ενάρξεις να έχουν διάστημα μερικών δευτερολέπτων .
Γιαυτό και η απουσία ρελέ .

----------


## tmagafas

https://streamable.com/43rvk
https://streamable.com/ozcnt
https://streamable.com/af2xo

Να υποθεσω πως ειναι κομπλε??

----------

